# Trivia 3/11



## luckytrim (Mar 11, 2019)

trivia 3/11
DID YOU KNOW...
actor Ed O'Neill's ("Married...With Children", "Modern  Family") occupation
before he took up acting ;  Social studies Teacher at Ursuline  High School
(his Alma Mater) in Youngstown, Ohio.

1. What is significant about Anne Bonny and Mary Read  ?
2. What famous star of Movies and TV was born with the first  name of 
Aristotelis ?
3. What gas is known commonly as 'Laughing Gas' ?
4. Spring catarrh is a disorder of what organ?
  a. - Ear
  b. - Eye
  c. - Heart
  d. - Lung
5. What is the term for a quarter of a circle?
6. Name the would-be Presidential assassin who has repeatedly  refused Parole 
hearings stating, "My love is in Jail, I'm in Jail !"  ...
7. Which famous civilization lived in tropical  rainforests?
  a. - Aztec
  b. - Toltec
  c. - Maya
  d. - Inca
8. What des 'Opus Dei" translate to ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Earth moves around the sun in an elliptical orbit, bringing it  closer to the
sun at times and farther away at other times.  Thus, Winter  and Summer
seasons.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Female Pirates
2. "Telly" Savalas
3. Nitrous Oxide
4. - b
5. Quadrant
6.  Lynette "Squeaky" Fromme
7. - c
8. 'God's Work'

CRAP !!
While it seems counterintuitive, Earth is actually closest to  the sun in
December, even though winter solstice is the shortest day of  the year.-
The seasons are caused as the Earth, tilted on its axis,  travels in a loop
around the Sun each year. Summer happens in the hemisphere  tilted towards
the Sun, and winter happens in the hemisphere tilted away from  the Sun. ...
The poles remain cool because they are never tilted in a  direct path of
sunlight


----------

